# Capo Ultrà azzurro da l'ok alla finale di Coppa Italia. Foto dal web



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Secondo le indiscrezione dei vari media, la finale di Coppa Italia è iniziata grazie al via libera degli Ultras napoletani, che inizialmente s'erano opposti all'inizio della gara, date le condizioni critiche del tifoso azzurro colpito da un proiettile (si pensa a qualcosa di estraneo al calcio) nel pre-gara. In particolare è stato il capo ultras *Gennaro Di Tommaso*, detto _Genny a' carogna_, figlio di Ciro Di Tommaso, ex capo clan camorristico.

Ecco un foto dal web, che lo ritrae sugli spalti dell'Olimpico prima del match con la Viola, con una maglietta dedicata a Speziale, l'uomo che uccise l'ispettore Filippo Raciti, negli scontri tra Catania e Palermo del 2007:


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2014)

Imbarazzante... Questo paese non ha futuro


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2014)

Poi con quella faccia, non potevano affibbiargli soprannome più azzeccato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2014)

E' risaputo che le partite del Napoli sono sempre viste, ma anche influenzate da questa gente. Povera italia.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2014)

Che vergogna


----------



## smallball (3 Maggio 2014)

Un altra pagina vergognosa del calcio italiano


----------



## francylomba (3 Maggio 2014)

ma è lo stesso che tempo fa era a bordo campo ? ( poi riconosciuto come figlio di mafioso)


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2014)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ma è lo stesso che tempo fa era a bordo campo ? ( poi riconosciuto come figlio di mafioso)


Quello era Lo Russo, mi pare si chiamasse così. Sempre brutta gente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Ma la cosa più "bella" sapete qual'è? E' che questo tizio ha fatto tutti i porci comodi davanti al presidente del consiglio, la Figc, il presidente della repubblica e le forze dell'ordine. E questo fa riflettere.


----------



## DR_1 (4 Maggio 2014)

Cosa che mi sorprende ma non più di tanto..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Dela che ringrazia i tifosi, che hanno permesso che la gara inziasse, è patetico a livelli abnormi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa più "bella" sapete qual'è? E' che questo tizio ha fatto tutti i porci comodi davanti al presidente del consiglio, la Figc, il presidente della repubblica e le forze dell'ordine. E questo fa riflettere.



...


DR_1 ha scritto:


> Cosa che mi sorprende ma non più di tanto..


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Genny 'a carogna, figlio di un camorrista. Ma sono solo luoghi comuni...


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2014)

Non ho veramente parole per esprimere il mio estremo disgusto per questa gente. Gli ultra sono la feccia della feccia della feccia del mondo. 
Avrei voglia di augurare alcune cosette a questo signore, ma onestamente non mi va di farmi bannare per un simile animale.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo le indiscrezione dei vari media, la finale di Coppa Italia è iniziata grazie al via libera degli Ultras napoletani, che inizialmente s'erano opposti all'inizio della gara, date le condizioni critiche del tifoso azzurro colpito da un proiettile (si pensa a qualcosa di estraneo al calcio) nel pre-gara. In particolare è stato il capo ultras *Gennaro Di Tommaso*, detto _Genny a' carogna_, figlio di Ciro Di Tommaso, ex capo clan camorristico.
> 
> Ecco un foto dal web, che lo ritrae sugli spalti dell'Olimpico prima del match con la Viola, con una maglietta dedicata a Speziale, l'uomo che uccise l'ispettore Filippo Raciti, negli scontri tra Catania e Palermo del 2007:



.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Genny 'a carogna, figlio di un camorrista. Ma sono solo luoghi comuni...



tu sai da chi è controllata laa nostra curva sì? o vogliamo continuare a far finta di niente?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tu sai da chi è controllata laa nostra curva sì? o vogliamo continuare a far finta di niente?



La nostra curva è un miscuglio di sezioni. Quella che conta è quella toscana, da quel poco che so io.


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2014)

_"Ehhhh ma gli ultras sono brava gente!"_ 
_"Ehhhh ma il calcio italiano sarebbe triste senza la loro passione"_ 

Gli ultras, in particolare i capi, sono TUTTI dei criminali. E dopo stasera non sono assolutamente disposto a ritrattare la mia opinione in futuro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tu sai da chi è controllata laa nostra curva sì? o vogliamo continuare a far finta di niente?



Altri delinquenti, perchè?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi cmq è anche abbastanza normale che chiedono anche ai capi ultrà...devono interpellarli per forza dai...ciò non toglie che mi fanno schifo ed è vero che sono la feccia della feccia


----------



## DR_1 (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi cmq è anche abbastanza normale che chiedono anche ai capi ultrà...devono interpellarli per forza dai.*..ciò non toglie che mi fanno schifo ed è vero che sono la feccia della feccia



??? Giusto in Italia, eh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> ??? Giusto in Italia, eh.



ma per il bene di tutti...metti caso che decidevano di non giocare contro il parere dei capi ultrà, quei brutti animali "tifosi" avrebbero fatto danni per tutta la città...la vergogna è che gente del genere gira ancora per il mondo facendo i fighi mentre dovrebbero stare in cella a prendersi bastonate dalle guardie


----------



## DR_1 (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma per il bene di tutti...metti caso che decidevano di non giocare contro il parere dei capi ultrà, quei brutti animali "tifosi" avrebbero fatto danni per tutta la città...la vergogna è che gente del genere gira ancora per il mondo facendo i fighi mentre dovrebbero stare in cella a prendersi bastonate dalle guardie



Va bene, però questa non è decisamente una cosa "normale".
Non è "normale" essere schiavi e ostaggi degli ultras. Decisamente no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Va bene, però questa non è decisamente una cosa "normale".
> Non è "normale" essere schiavi e ostaggi degli ultras. Decisamente no.



Vero, ma bisogna fare qualcosa contro queste persone per togliergli "potere"...oggi non potevano non interpellarli


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vero, ma bisogna fare qualcosa contro queste persone per togliergli "potere"...oggi non potevano non interpellarli



In questo modo e con il tuo ragionamento (sensato), dai loro ancor più legittimità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2014)

Napoli, Napoli


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In questo modo e con il tuo ragionamento (sensato), dai loro ancor più legittimità.



lo so, ma non puoi fare diversamente...altrimenti ti fai rispettare decidendo da solo, ma a fine partita devi garantire l'ordine (cosa difficile e rischiosa)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



eccalà...bella figura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Maggio 2014)

Gente che dovrebbe essere sparata a vista e invece....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2014)

Non ha funzionato nulla, non c'è stata adeguata prevenzione quindi ad un certo punto non c'era alternativa e perciò la gara si doveva disputare per garantire l'ordine pubblico. Il comportamento delle forze dell'ordine, secondo me, è stato di buon senso nel momento specifico. Mi auguro che ci sia però un seguito perseguendo i soggetti coinvolti in tale vergogna.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La nostra curva è un miscuglio di sezioni. Quella che conta è quella toscana, da quel poco che so io.



Lascia perdere che stai fuori strada


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2014)

Fioi, una partita di calcio. È una partita di calcio.
Io farei stadi chiusi, TUTTI, per un anno. Poi voglio vedere al primo che fa casino.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere che stai fuori strada



No guarda, è quello che mi aveva detto uno che frequenta spesso la curva.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2014)

mbe in un paese in cui un condannato viene accolto dal presidente della repubblica e viene interpellato per la legge elettorale di cosa ci meravigliamo ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Stadi chiusi a vita e gente del genere rinchiusa nelle gabbie a pane ed acqua.


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2014)

a bastonate.


----------



## Ale (4 Maggio 2014)

Gli amici di sandri avevano voglia di far festa, era la serata giusta per usare le mitragliatrici e mandarne alla altro mondo un centinaio


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stadi chiusi a vita e gente del genere rinchiusa nelle gabbie a pane ed acqua.



Aggiungerei anche bastonate tutti i giorni.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stadi chiusi a vita e gente del genere rinchiusa nelle gabbie a pane ed acqua.



Ma per tutti. Chiuderei anche gli stadi di serie B.
Bisogna ricominciare da capo. Lo sport dovrebbe essere un campo puro e di valori.
Che vergogna, che vomito


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche bastonate tutti i giorni.



quelle sono scontate


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Alcuni amici mi hanno detto che non posso capire certe dinamiche (quelle degli Ultras) e che dovrei frequentare la curva per farlo. Però la mia domanda non era sulla tanto citata "mentalità ultras", ma se loro avessero capito il senso e l'orrore della maglietta "Speziale libero". Gravissima sta cosa!


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Una vergogna assoluta. Lo Stato, con i suoi rappresentanti in tribuna, si è permesso di TRATTARE con il capo ultras. Una vergogna assoluta e italiana.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2014)

se fossi al governo in questo modo.. un bel "pacchetto sicurezza stadio": 

1) divieto di accesso perenne ad uno stadio per chi ha subito una condanna penale, in Italia o all'estero, anche solo in primo grado. 
2) Su ogni biglietto la società deve predisporre e stampare l'orario entro cui presentarsi al tornello.
3) Telecamere fisse su ogni settore dello stadio dal momento in cui la gente entra. In questo modo ciascuna persona sarà sempre individuata.
4) Perquisizioni materiali di ogni persona con aggiunta di metal detector e scanner (come si fa in aeroporto). Fotografia del volto di ogni persona che entra. Tempo medio 5min a persona, per 80.000 persone si inizia 6 ore prima della partita.
5) elenco di materiali proibiti all'interno di uno stadio (esplosivi di qualsiasi genere, fumogeni) e comportamenti proibiti all'interno di uno stadio (invadere, scavalcare o infrangere le delimitazioni che recintano il campo di gioco o che separano i settori nello stadio. Anche coprirsi il volto è considerato un comportamento vietato).
6) polizia/stewart che 10 ore prima della partita controlla se nello stadio sono presenti o nascosti dei materiali illegali (spalti, bagni, luoghi comuni).
7) Se durante la partita vengono svolti alcuni dei comportamenti vietati di cui al punto 3), tali comportamenti saranno sanzionati amministrativamente da tot a tot. E non si potrà accedere ad uno stadio per 1 anno. Si verrà schedati, quindi al secondo sbaglio, lo stadio sarà vietato a vita.
8) responsabilità diretta della società (se i controlli sono affidati alle stesse società e non alla polizia) per cui se entrano persone condannate o con materiali proibiti, allora la società è passibile di una sanzione amministrativa da tot a tot (la Giustizia Sportiva si può adeguare con sanzioni sportive pesati come penalizzazione di punti).

In questo modo si effettua una pulizia totale.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2014)

La maglia " speziale libero" è rivolta al fatto che sull'omicidio raciti ci sono dubbi(che per loro sono certezze) riguardo la colpevolezza o meno di speziale. Se vi fosse solo 1/5 dell'intenzione che aveva la Thatcher ai tempi degli hooligans, avremmo un futuro a dir poco radioso negli stadi...


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se fossi al governo in questo modo.. un bel "pacchetto sicurezza stadio":
> 
> 1) divieto di accesso perenne ad uno stadio per chi ha subito una condanna penale, in Italia o all'estero, anche solo in primo grado.
> 2) Su ogni biglietto la società deve predisporre e stampare l'orario entro cui presentarsi al tornello.
> ...



Stadi di proprietà + sicurezza affidata alla società privatamente, basta polizia agli stadi.
Vedrete che quando è la società a rimetterci di propria tasca, non permetterà questi scempi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Stadi di proprietà + sicurezza affidata alla società privatamente, basta polizia agli stadi.
> Vedrete che quando è la società a rimetterci di propria tasca, non permetterà questi scempi...



il governo deve vietare che nello stadio entrino i delinquenti, poi la FIGC deve fare qualcosa per regolamentare e risolvere definitivamente il problema. Il tempo delle chiacchiere è finito, stiamo parlando di una urgenza che ormai dura da anni. Si diano una svegliata.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Maggio 2014)

Ok, ma la Thatcher come ha fatto in inghilterra? Ha responsabilizzato le singole società, attraverso costruzione di stadi di proprietà e affidando la sicurezza ad esse(oltre a una politica di repressione spaventosa e a tanti altri "dettagli" quali:telecamere ecc...)... La polizia se c'è, scorta a cavallo i "cortei" dei gruppi verso lo stadio...


----------



## raducioiu (4 Maggio 2014)

Per me andava già preso a bastonate in faccia solo perché non stava seduto al suo posto e si era messo sulla barriera a cavalcioni.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2014)

Se poi io critico questa gente sapete cosa mi dicono? Eh se escono gli ultrà dagli stadi è una tristezza, nessuno canta, lo stadio è vuoto etc ec.

Ma ben venga di sbattere fuori questa gente, è vero che gli stadi sarebbero più vuoti, ma sono convinto alla lunga si riempirebbe di più gente normale! 

Queste scene di capi ultrà che comandano m'hanno rotto!


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2014)

senza star qua a fare discorsi inutili che non me ne frega nulla....la situazione è molto semplice:un individuo(un criminale) ha sparato e ha rischiato di uccidere delle persone...arrestatelo punto!e questo ha poco a che fare con gli ultras,gli stadi etc...
sul fatto che le curve hanno troppo potere posso essere d'accordo!ma solo determinate curve...non tutte di certo...e sappiamo tutti quali sono queste curve...
non è questione di sbattere fuori gli ultras dagli stadi...in germania gli ultras ci sono e stanno da dio lì..francia,spagna e tutto il resto d'europa pure
la questione è che vanno sistemate alcune cose usando il cervello...punire chi veramente va punito,non chi fa 4 cori contro i napoletani o contesta civilmente la squadra o inasprire le norme contro striscioni,cori e bandiere(strumenti che di violento fino a prova contraria hanno ben poco)

detto ciò, con chi ha il cervello per fare un ragionamento serio sono disposto a ragionare e discutere 
se invece volete continuare con slogan sterili e a caso fate pure!


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No guarda, è quello che mi aveva detto uno che frequenta spesso la curva.



la sezione toscana è una sezione della curva ma non sono mica loro che comandano...ma proprio per nulla


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> senza star qua a fare discorsi inutili che non me ne frega nulla....la situazione è molto semplice:un individuo(un criminale) ha sparato e ha rischiato di uccidere delle persone...arrestatelo punto!e questo ha poco a che fare con gli ultras,gli stadi etc...
> sul fatto che le curve hanno troppo potere posso essere d'accordo!ma solo determinate curve...non tutte di certo...e sappiamo tutti quali sono queste curve...
> non è questione di sbattere fuori gli ultras dagli stadi...in germania gli ultras ci sono e stanno da dio lì..francia,spagna e tutto il resto d'europa pure
> la questione è che vanno sistemate alcune cose usando il cervello...punire chi veramente va punito,non chi fa 4 cori contro i napoletani o contesta civilmente la squadra o inasprire le norme contro striscioni,cori e bandiere(strumenti che di violento fino a prova contraria hanno ben poco)
> ...


Nessuno quì è contro il tifo organizzato. I tifosi della Fiorentina, ad esempio, ieri si sono comportati bene. Gli ultras del Napoli invece andrebbero radiati a vita (come tanti altri ultras di altre curve). 

Iniziamo a fare un pò di pulizia. E' mai possibile che non si riesce ad identificare 4 sfigati in uno stadio?


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Certa gente non dovrebbe essere a piede libero.
Ieri un evento sportivo, di fronte a molte cariche dello stato, è stato ostaggio di un ultras figlio di un camorrista.
Penso che ci sia ben poco da aggiungere. Che vergogna.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nessuno quì è contro il tifo organizzato. I tifosi della Fiorentina, ad esempio, ieri si sono comportati bene. Gli ultras del Napoli invece andrebbero radiati a vita (come tanti altri ultras di altre curve).
> 
> Iniziamo a fare un pò di pulizia. E' mai possibile che non si riesce ad identificare 4 sfigati in uno stadio?



si riesce si riesce...il problema è la volontà..la curva sud quest'anno ha preso 100 diffide per il nulla più assoluto e sono stati tutti quanti identificati quindi....


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si riesce si riesce...il problema è la volontà..la curva sud quest'anno ha preso 100 diffide per il nulla più assoluto e sono stati tutti quanti identificati quindi....


Il Villareal ha radiato a vita chi ha lanciato una banana, da noi chi ha minacciato Sensi per avere biglietti gratis ed ha deciso di non far giocare un derby è ancora capo ultras, così come sono liberi quelli che ogni domenica lanciano petardi durante le partite del Napoli...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> senza star qua a fare discorsi inutili che non me ne frega nulla....la situazione è molto semplice:un individuo(un criminale) ha sparato e ha rischiato di uccidere delle persone...arrestatelo punto!e questo ha poco a che fare con gli ultras,gli stadi etc...
> sul fatto che le curve hanno troppo potere posso essere d'accordo!ma solo determinate curve...non tutte di certo...e sappiamo tutti quali sono queste curve...
> non è questione di sbattere fuori gli ultras dagli stadi...in germania gli ultras ci sono e stanno da dio lì..francia,spagna e tutto il resto d'europa pure
> la questione è che vanno sistemate alcune cose usando il cervello...punire chi veramente va punito,non chi fa 4 cori contro i napoletani o contesta civilmente la squadra o inasprire le norme contro striscioni,cori e bandiere(strumenti che di violento fino a prova contraria hanno ben poco)
> ...



Aldilà di tutto, una bestia che si presenta allo stadio con la maglietta "Speziale libero" merita il peggio possibile, perchè quando c'è di mezzo il morto tra i tifosi (Gabriele Sandri), giustamente alzate un polvere, quando il malcapitato è dalla parte delle forze dell'ordine nessuna blatera, anzi gli Ultras si schierano dalla parte dell'assassino delinquente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2014)

Classica cosa che può succedere solo in questo "paese".
Vergogna e disgusto.


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2014)

quindi tentare di rapire un negozio, ferire un pompiere... sono tutte cose normali, non và detto nulla. Giusto?



aggiungo anche i fischi al NOSTRO INNO NAZIONALE.


Na ma va tutto bene così...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Maggio 2014)

Pare che il tifoso del Napoli sia in condizioni disperate.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Stiamo quasi ai livelli del sud america...


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo quasi ai livelli del sud america...



Ma cosa stai dicendo?madonna dopo questa addio


----------



## If Everyone Cared (4 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> la Thatcher



dio solo sa quanto ne avremmo bisogno.
e se lo dice uno di sinistra...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pare che il tifoso del Napoli sia in condizioni disperate.



Sapete che vi dico? SE e ripeto SE (condizionale) fosse una persona come il capo ultras mafioso, ben venga


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pare che il tifoso del Napoli sia in condizioni disperate.



Ho sentito al TG che si è svegliato ed è cosciente. Ora c'è un'operazione chirurgica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2014)

Radiazione immediata di tutti gli ultra' del Napoli ... Avanti così fino a che questo schifo non arriva alla fine ..


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?madonna dopo questa addio


Eh si, ieri si è visto un grande esempio di fair play calcistico. Da tifoso campano mi sono vergognato.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Sono vicino alla vedova Raciti e ai suoi figli che ieri sera saranno rimasti scioccati di fronte al fatto che una partita di calcio si sia giocata per scelta di un delinquente figlio di un camorrista che indossava una maglietta inneggiante all'assassino del suo marito e del loro padre. Ieri sera non ha perso il calcio o lo sport, ma l'Italia. Riferendomi già solamente per quanto successo dentro lo stadio, figuriamoci per la guerriglia avvenuta fuori, prima di una partita che sarebbe dovuta essere uno spettacolo, una festa.
Basta continuare a parlare e basta, ci vogliono provvedimenti come vennero presi in Inghilterra per arginare il fenomeno degli hooligans, ban dalle coppe europee per 5 anni compreso, chissà che le società che conoscono benissimo i delinquenti che li tengono sotto scacco non inizino a prendere provvedimenti. Bisogna sciogliere tutti i gruppi ultras, tutti dal primo all'ultimo, si può andare allo stadio a tifare lo stesso. Ieri sera si sarebbe dovuto prendere Genny 'a carogna e si sarebbe dovuto cacciare dallo stadio per non farlo entrare mai più, lui e tutti quelli come lui. Io non voglio più condividere la visione di una partita allo stadio con delinquenti del genere che possono potenzialmente sempre creare problemi.


----------



## juventino (4 Maggio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?madonna dopo questa addio



Si dai avete ragione voi, va tutto bene, è sempre colpa di infiltrati, della polizia, dei media che infangano le notizie sui poveri gruppi ultras sani e non liberi di esprimere la propria passione.

PS:alla morte di Gabriele Sandri mi indignai con la polizia tanto quanto ieri sera (stavolta non sono sarcastico).


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono vicino alla vedova Raciti e ai suoi figli che ieri sera saranno rimasti scioccati di fronte al fatto che una partita di calcio si sia giocata per scelta di un delinquente figlio di un camorrista che indossava una maglietta inneggiante all'assassino del suo marito e del loro padre. Ieri sera non ha perso il calcio o lo sport, ma l'Italia. Riferendomi già solamente per quanto successo dentro lo stadio, figuriamoci per la guerriglia avvenuta fuori, prima di una partita che sarebbe dovuta essere uno spettacolo, una festa.
> Basta continuare a parlare e basta, ci vogliono provvedimenti come vennero presi in Inghilterra per arginare il fenomeno degli hooligans, ban dalle coppe europee per 5 anni compreso, chissà che le società che conoscono benissimo i delinquenti che li tengono sotto scacco non inizino a prendere provvedimenti. Bisogna sciogliere tutti i gruppi ultras, tutti dal primo all'ultimo, si può andare allo stadio a tifare lo stesso. Ieri sera si sarebbe dovuto prendere Genny 'a carogna e si sarebbe dovuto cacciare dallo stadio per non farlo entrare mai più, lui e tutti quelli come lui. Io non voglio più condividere la visione di una partita allo stadio con delinquenti del genere che possono potenzialmente sempre creare problemi.



Purtroppo sono situazioni che prescindono dal calcio secondo me. Si può parlare più di omertà che di compiacenza, anche stando a vedere il pedigree di certi personaggi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? SE e ripeto SE (condizionale) fosse una persona come il capo ultras mafioso, ben venga



No è un ragazzo comune, non fa parte di alcun gruppo organizzato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Maggio 2014)

Con le autorità in tribuna tra cui il primo ministro, a decidere è il figlio di un boss camorrista capo ultrà, stato mafioso


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Maggio 2014)

Vi impuntante sugli Ultras del Napoli senza capire che tutti gli Ultras di tutte le squadre sono tutti uguali.
Juve,Inter,Milan,Roma etc...Tutti uguali.
Gli Ultras sono una razza che andrebbe distrutta aldilà della squadra che tifano.


----------

